# Australian Shepherd Snow Day!



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Jasper is such a good boy, I couldn't ask for better. He is 60lbs and 16 months old. We usually do 6 hours of training (herding, flyball, etc) a day. Today I just decided we would put off training and play in the snow. We ended up being out there for 4 or so hours. lol









Toss it again! AGAIN I SAY!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Fangs!


















To see photos of him playing with Luna go to Luna's thread in the photo forum. And please ignore the fact that he needs a bath. He was playing in mud yesterday and snow today. He gets a bath later tonight.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

You can see how small he is.  I am I am not squishing anything but fur. lol 


EDIT TO ADD: Correction. He is 63 pounds.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Luna and Jasper asleep on my legs.  Soo cute!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Love snow days, glad yall had a wonderful snow day... love all the stick photos dogs sticks and snow just go perfectly together...


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Aw handsome boy! Looks like fun. The pic of them cuddling is so sweet


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Aw,cute pics!! OT but I saw jaspers twin yesterday! I had to do a double take...then I asked to pet him,lol. He was so fluffy and loving! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

PatriciafromCO said:


> Love snow days, glad yall had a wonderful snow day... love all the stick photos dogs sticks and snow just go perfectly together...


If we are outside and not working Jasper usually has a stick in his mouth. lol He will circle me and toss his head in the air trying to get me to grab the stick and toss it. 


jade5280 said:


> Aw handsome boy! Looks like fun. The pic of them cuddling is so sweet


Thank you! He is my little man. 



momtolabs said:


> Aw,cute pics!! OT but I saw jaspers twin yesterday! I had to do a double take...then I asked to pet him,lol. He was so fluffy and loving!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you! And thats awesome. I have never met a Aussie that looks quite like Jazz before. 



I just love his eyes.


Sleeping with Luna


Cage is way to small (Its not his!). He will crawl into anywhere if I ask him too. haha 




This one is from today, he looks a little rough...he hasn't been feeling well lately.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

great photos!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Kayla_Nicole said:


> great photos!


Thank you!





Jasper has had a big day today. 4 hours of exercise this morning and then a bath, force dry, and groom. After that he had an appointment at the vet for his annual. He did wonderfully. I am super proud of him, he hates strangers touching him usually. He weighed in at 58 pounds. I am so happy I finally got that extra weight off of him. I might have got a little too much off though but I am happy with where we are at right now. I am slowly switching Jasper off of Natural Balance and to 4Health GF Beef. I have been switching him for 2 weeks now, we are finally at half and half. He loves it and is doing great on it. So, so far so good. He is passed out on the floor by my feet right now. Its bee a long day for him. 

ETA: Everything check out at the vet. I forgot to get his urine check so I will be bring a sample in tomorrow when I have to work. Hopefully no crystals.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

there's that hansom big boy!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Keechak said:


> there's that hansom big boy!


haha Thanks.  I always forget he is a bigger Aussie. He stands 23" tall and weighs in at 58 pounds. lol


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Even my fluffy man loves a heated blanket on a cold night. haha

What you really want me to get up?


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I absolutely love that close up pic! His eyes are so awesome!


----------



## JackRobertson (Feb 10, 2014)

What a great looking dog!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

jade5280 said:


> I absolutely love that close up pic! His eyes are so awesome!


Thank you!



JackRobertson said:


> What a great looking dog!


Thank you!


----------

